# 2008 CK25 Range Selector Decals



## TnTom (Aug 16, 2019)

Ive a 2008 CK25 just purchased. The decals illustrating the range selector positions have long since deteriorated. Can anyone provide a photograph. I have determined (2) neutral locations and (2) engagements positions for each. I have ordered decals from the dealer but what I received only provides for for a single neutral and an an upper and lower selection. 

Does anyone have a picture of what this looks like on the tractor. The owners manual shows nothing In the picture I attached the middle of the three majic makers at the top, the middle mark is a neutral. The lower (N) would be the second neutral. I overlooked attaching a photo of the decal I received but it would reflective of the upper "tics"

Thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Not sure if this works, but it shows an "L" "N" "M" "N" "H" at about 1:28 into the video.


----------



## TnTom (Aug 16, 2019)

I sure appreciate the video but it doesnt seem to match what I'm actually experiencing. I do have 2 neutrals as seen in the video but I seem to have an engagement above and below each (N) rather than a (M) between the two like we see in the video. Tomorrow I will make a video of what happening and see if it makes sense and Ill put it up here. The CK3510 (not sure what the year of the one in the video) and the CK25 (mine is a 2008) might be a few reiterations apart.

BUT

Looking again in the operators manual the illustration looks just like the video. The decal the factory sent me doesnt and in the morning I will delve into this deeper on the tractor. Puzzling. Wish I could find another 2008 ck25 out there.


----------

